# Double show July 16-17 Arizona



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Festival Fields Park
101 east lower buckeye road
Avondale, Az 85323
Summer Showdown 2016 happens on July 16th and July 17th and will consist of 3 shows in 2 days
July 16th - 1x DB Drag Show & 1x Usaci Show
July 17th - 1x Meca Show & Raffle
***IT'S FREE TO SPECTATE***
The Gordos Chucherias Food Truck will be at Summer Showdown on both days so your food and drink needs will be taken care of. They have a range of food, drinks, and desserts at very affordable prices.
The raffle will take place on July 17th
Anyone can buy raffle tickets including spectators
Tickets are 2$ per ticket or you can measure your height in tickets for 15$. You can find someone taller than you and get us to measure them instead of you if your not tall as long as the person you choose is ok with it.
The best option to get a bunch of tickets is to do the 15$ option but that's totally up to you.
All the raffle tickets will be mixed up and the item that will be raffled will be announced first then we will draw a ticket whoever has the ticket wins the item that simple. You can win multiple items so buy as many tickets as you think is needed.
I will announce the other items when I get them but right now here's what's in the raffle
Fi 12 inch Q
Sundown E Series 15 w/ Custom Box 
SoundSkins 11sq ft pack
A Pair of Sky High 1/0 Dual Inputs
6 Treefrog Xtreme Fresh Air Fresheners
A Pair of Rockford Fosgate punch 6.5 Coaxials
Universal speaker adapters
Rockford Fosgate Speaker Dampening Kit
Pair of Sky High 1/0 Dual inputs 
Majestic MA8003BT Deck
Majestic MSPC6520 6 1/2 2 Way Component Set 
Majestic MSP1252 12 inch Pro Line Sub
A Pair of Phoenix Gold Ryval v50 5.25 Coax
2 100ft Spools of Sky High 4 Gauge Ofc 
Various packs of RCAs
Crossfire C5 12" Sub
Crossfire C5-500.2 2 Channel Amp 
A Pair of Crossfire C525s Silk Dome Tweets
2 Pairs of Crossfire 5.25 components. 
4 Crossfire t shirts
5 sets of 1/0 to 1/0 Inputs
We already have huge names with some of the loudest vehicles on the west coast so dont miss out.
Have you seen me post the Summer Showdown Competitor Spotlight daily? Those people that are featured in the Spotlight are people that will be coming to the show so dont miss out.
The Event will be Located at
Festival Fields Park
101 E Lower Buckeye Rd, Avondale, AZ 85323
From 9am to 7pm
Please like and share the Flyers attached as well as go to the Summer Showdown 2016 page and like and share.
www.facebook.com/summershowdown2016
Any questions let me know


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Any DIYMA peeps plan to attend this?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bump bump


----------

